# TFO t-shirts tour Western States



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

So most of you know that Brooke (alfiethetortoise) and I took a road trip last week.

Brooke and her daughter Ava first spent a week at Disneyworld in Florida. Then they flew to Denver in the midst of one our wonderful spring blizzards. We held a mini-celebration of Brooke's 25th birthday:







The next day we drove over icy, slushy roads to Cortez, Colorado, so we could tour the Spruce Tree House cliff dwelling at Mesa Verde:






Ava is a bright, cheerful, affectionate, articulate, coordinated, absolutely adorable toddler:






Then we drove down into Arizona to see the Grand Canyon:
















And for our final stop, we headed back north to Moab, Utah, and Arches National Park:











It was so much fun to be able to show people from as picturesque a country as England a bit of our own famous landscapes. Ava was a trooper and sat (mostly) patiently through several long days of driving, despite being uncomfortable with chicken pox (she had a mild case, fortunately!)!

Now the girls are off to southern California to see the Pacific Ocean and hand out at the beach. I'll let Brooke tell that story from her point of view!


----------



## spikethebest (Mar 29, 2010)

awwww how cute!!!! i love the t-shirts!!!!

since you posted pics of yourself wearing tortoiseforum.org t-shirts, you win FREE stickers!!

I will PM you!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

Cool! Thank you.


----------



## terryo (Mar 29, 2010)

Those were great pictures! I love when people post pictures of places I can't get to.


----------



## jdawn (Mar 29, 2010)

Stephanie,
What a great time it looks like y'all had! Ava's an adorable traveller. That is so fun that you got to show off some of our amazing scenery 
It makes me want to head out on a road trip too! Thanks for sharing~ Jenny Dawn


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the advice about hiking trails--we found an easy one for the stroller right along the rim, so it was "beautiful" exercise!


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pics! It looks like everyone had a wonderful time 
Did you two know each other before TFO?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha, no.

My kids have given me plenty of grief for taking up with someone I "met" online, since I am always warning them not to do this! 

Brooke is a teacher though, and I am a teacher, and we both love England, TFO, and kids!


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Apr 4, 2010)

Like the pictures! I have only just managed to load myne onto the computer, so its going to be another day or so untill i can photobucket them and get them on here, sorry! Ava is demanding to go on a whistlestop tour of all her friends since we got back, which is all good and well but not on bank holiday weekend as its taking up lots of time 

Well, its raining here in traditional LD fashion! Got a mountain of washing, and had to also go on an easter egg mission. It's times like this i wish i had a cleaner!

Alfie had a good holiday, and is in very good shape. 

p.s. Ava is still asking for milo! He clearly made an impression!


----------

